# Best Shetland Sweaters Ive ever worn



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

I recently stumbled upon a great website that produces hand framed shetland sweaters (in Shetland), at very reasonable prices. You can pick from dozens of colors as well as styles (v neck, crewneck, cardigan, etc). My first 2 only took 10 days or so to produce, and cost a grand total of 107 pounds (roughly $90 US dollars each). That makes them less expensive than Press, Andover Shop and others.

Here are some highlights:

1. These are custom, handmade sweaters, produced as they have for generations, in Shetland. You submit your measurements and the sweaters are duplicated to these measurements. My first 2 sweaters fit perfectly.

2. The quality of the Shetland wool is fantastic. Tightly woven, but not overly heavy wool is perfect under a sportcoat or on its own.

3. Customer service is great. Emails are answered promptly despite the time difference and these sweaters were made in 10 days.

4. You can get an authentic Shetland sweater, rather than some cheap knock off made in China at a price that is extremely reasonable.

If you look at the website it will tell you everything you need to know - www.shetland-knitwear.com. They also produce amazing fair isle sweaters in many different patterns.

I have no affiliation with the site, but wanted to share my experience.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

Were you able to get plain colored sweaters in a crewneck? I find this website pretty confusing. Thanks.


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

Look under the Shetland Classic on the left hand side of the street.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

I've been toying with getting a sweater from here for a while. Over the last week I've even exchanged a few emails with the folks over there. I have just struggled to choose from thier overwhelming variety of colors. Any tips for a first time buyer?

Best,
S.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks, Phil. What a superb post.

I confess I am intrigued by your ongoing quest for high quality clothing. Bespoke sacks by Chipp, custom made WWII-era khakis (by Izzy at LS?), and now these shetlands about which you speak favorably. A predilection toward vintage kit that I'm not sure anyone among us has matched.

This leads me to wonder if you've yet found a source to replicate the oxford cloth button downs from days of yore. You probably already know that Izzy works with Individualized's custom service, and can replicate a shirt based upon measurements. 

The next time I feel the need to justify my own penchant for finding replications of bygone classics, I'm going to remember you. 

Edit: Can anyone confirm that the crewnecks feature saddle shoulders? Just curious.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Phil,

Thank you.

Are the sweaters shaggy? or refined?

https://www.shetland-knitwear.com/classic.html

this is the correct webpage right?

I'm gonna give it a try. I'm going to get a "nantucket red" shetland crewneck
Otter or Boon wore in Animal House. Such a tasteful color.

Can anyone find a picture of him in that sweater?


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

septa said:


> I have just struggled to choose from thier overwhelming variety of colors. Any tips for a first time buyer?


One word: Pink.



A.Squire said:


> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=
> 
> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=
> 
> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

This is a great shade. Pink-ish, yet not like pale pink: 



I will give a full report (photos and all) when I receive.


The sheer number of swatches worry me. I'm afraid I may get a "shetland wool addiction".


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Untilted said:


> Phil,
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Dunno - I bought a bunch of Barbour Shetlands on STP over the last two years and never paid over $50. Hard to beat that for quality or price.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks for the picture duck. but i wasn't referring to Otter's red cashmere vest.  It was a salmon crewneck.

It looked like this: (made by Press a long time ago)


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Untilted said:


> thanks for the picture duck. but i wasn't referring to Otter's red cashmere vest.  It was a salmon crewneck.
> 
> It looked like this: (made by Press a long time ago)


Nice sweater. What scene?


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

Pink is a good call. 

I've been looking at Moorgrass, Mist, Dog Rose, and Port Wine and Buttercup. Silly names but beautiful wool. I like the slightly unevenly colored yarns. One might call it a preference for the sublime over the beautiful.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

septa, i have a press shaggy dog in that moorgrass color. it's a must have. a very classic shade.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Duck said:


> Nice sweater. What scene?


When they were taking the test (and copying wrong answers), I think.

Not sure. I need to watch it again for fall wardrobe ideas this weekend.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Phil,
Thank you for posting the information in regard to shetland sweaters


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Untilted said:


> Phil,
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...












"Mine's bigger than that." :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice job Frank!


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks frank!!


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

You're welcome.

In case you can't find it elsewhere, Andover has that shade in a flatknit crewneck (pg. 27, 2nd shelf from the top):


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

yea I know. But andover doesnt carry sweaters in small.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

Untilted said:


> yea I know. But andover doesnt carry sweaters in small.


Here is an Orvis in a size small, not exactly the color you are looking for.

But right now cheap (no bids )


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I have two of those orvis shetlands. Got them on ebay last year. They aren't very well made at all, with big neckholes.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Harris said:


> Edit: Can anyone confirm that the crew-necks feature saddle shoulders? Just curious.


"Seamless" The real thing never has had seams. Not saddle, not raglan, not single seam shoulders. No arm seams. No side seams. No sleeve seams. Similar to a seamless sock. Andover used to sell the seamless Drumohr brand. Are "Shaggy Dogs" seamless? The Polo shetland sweaters prior to about the '90s were seamless and brushed. The Shetland shetlands are hand-linked hand-framed sweaters. There are also seamless hand-knits that are knit "in the round"

Although this seamless golf line is isn't shetland or hand-framed, it briefly explains the functionality of seamless knitwear.

https://www.glenbraegolf.com/uk/technologies/tc_seamless.htm

T. M. Adie used to make the Fair Isle sweaters for Paul Stuart www.shetland-museum.org.uk/collections/textiles/tm_adie.htm and made the knitwear for the Everest Expedition of 1952 www.shetland-museum.org.uk/collections/textiles/everest.htm

A variety of Shetland shetland knitwear related articles www.shetland-museum.org.uk/collections/textiles/textiles.htm > Textiles Menu

In recent years the two largest shetland knitwear firms, Judane (Brooks Brothers) and Smith's, have ceased business.


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

jamgood said:


> Are "Shaggy Dogs" seamless?


Not the one I have. I don't know if it was a fluke, but my last Shaggy Dog (via mail-order) never quite fit right. Andover shetlands have a nicer, fuller fit. Or just call it accurate sizing.

Phil,
Thanks for sharing the find. I, too, am intrigued.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

zignatius said:


> Not the one I have. I don't know if it was a fluke, but my last Shaggy Dog (via mail-order) never quite fit right. Andover shetlands have a nicer, fuller fit. Or just call it accurate sizing.
> 
> Phil,
> Thanks for sharing the find. I, too, am intrigued.


Can you say more about the fit of the Press vs. Andover? Does the Press fit more snug? I just ordered an Andover shetland last week and am curious as to the fit. Thanks.

TT:teacha:


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

these are not shaggy, they are more refined looking. 

I highly recommend them, considering what you get for the price. The Press shaggy dogs fit me miserably. I have found them overly long in the body and overly short in the arms. Andovers fit me better but still, short in the arms. For less than either of those sweaters I can get a custom sized sweater. Everything is custom fit. You measure your favorite sweater, submit the measurements, and voila, a handmade shetland sweater in a few weeks. Their customer service department told me to be wary of sweaters such as Press's, that even when made in Scotland of "real shetland wool" are not true Shetlands, since they break from the traditional manner of production - ie made in a crofters home in the way they have for generations. 

My first order consisted of a crew neck and a v neck, and I just ordered a cardigan. The ribbing on both the v neck and the crew neck are great, nice and thick with some sutble detailing around them. The v neck is fairly deep, so you can wear it with a tie. I wear a tie with the crewneck as well, but thats a different story I suppose. Lastly, I asked that the sleeve cuffs be made twice as long, so I can roll them over on themselves, which I like to do. 

I will eventually order a fair isle sweater from them, but at the cost, 165 pounds, I will probably hold off.


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

TradTeach,
To me, you made the right choice. You'll like your Andover Shetland. 

I was very disappointed with my J Press Shaggy Dog Shetland (purchased a year ago). I originally ordered a large and sent it back. Again, it could've been a fluke, but understand that I'm 6-1, 170 lb and wear a 15.5 x 33 shirt 42 jacket -- hardly a difficult-to-fit size -- and yet the Shagg Dog large was ridiculous (i.e., constricting armpits, short sleeve length, etc.). I exchanged for an XL and it was just, um, okay (barely) ... I ended up trying to stretch it after running it through a short cold cycle in the washer. I wear it occasionally -- it's a camel color, which they call wheat, I think -- but it gets low rotation. Bottom line: it's handmade and the sizing was probably the result of an archaic sizing chart. On a good note: the wool is very lofty and nice, much like the Andover sweater. 

My size-large Andover, on the other hand, is excellent. I love it. Also ordered a year ago, it's got the right snug around the neck with plenty of room around the armpits and chest; the ribbing around the waist falls right where I want it to. It's the real deal, no question. 

Just like a jacket, there's nothing like a sweater that fits just right.


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

Harris- I still get my OCBD from Brooks, although from the MTM dept. No lining in the collar, no pockets. Thats my personal preference at least. 

These are not saddle shouldered sweaters by the way, which I was pleasantly surprised about. Again, thats just my own preference. 

I have a few more sacks on the way from Chipp, I will post pics when they are done (1 mid grey cavalry twill, 17 ounce fabric, 1 navy cavalry twill, 17 ounce fabric, both with vests, and a charcoal flannel, 15 ounce)


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Phil said:


> Harris- I still get my OCBD from Brooks, although from the MTM dept. No lining in the collar, no pockets. Thats my personal preference at least.
> 
> These are not saddle shouldered sweaters by the way, which I was pleasantly surprised about. Again, thats just my own preference.
> 
> I have a few more sacks on the way from Chipp, I will post pics when they are done (1 mid grey cavalry twill, 17 ounce fabric, 1 navy cavalry twill, 17 ounce fabric, both with vests, and a charcoal flannel, 15 ounce)


Brooks MTM that replicates the old pocketless OCBD. Nice.

I look forward to seeing the photos of the Chipp sacks.


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

I wear vests too often to justify a pocket on any of my shirts. And I hate clutter and try to carry as little as possible on my body, so I see no reason for an additional shirt pocket. Ive been pleased with BB MTM for my shirts. I know others have complained, but for me, its ideal. A great selection of fabrics, they have my size perfect, and I like their collars very much (button down, tab and tennis)

Chipp sacks should be ready early October, will post photos then.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

"I wear a tie with the crewneck as well..."--Phil

Right on.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I wear a tie/bowtie with only crewneck sweaters.

V-neck + tie = ehh.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

zignatius said:


> TradTeach,
> To me, you made the right choice. You'll like your Andover Shetland.
> 
> I was very disappointed with my J Press Shaggy Dog Shetland (purchased a year ago). I originally ordered a large and sent it back. Again, it could've been a fluke, but understand that I'm 6-1, 170 lb and wear a 15.5 x 33 shirt 42 jacket -- hardly a difficult-to-fit size -- and yet the Shagg Dog large was ridiculous (i.e., constricting armpits, short sleeve length, etc.). I exchanged for an XL and it was just, um, okay (barely) ... I ended up trying to stretch it after running it through a short cold cycle in the washer. I wear it occasionally -- it's a camel color, which they call wheat, I think -- but it gets low rotation. Bottom line: it's handmade and the sizing was probably the result of an archaic sizing chart. On a good note: the wool is very lofty and nice, much like the Andover sweater.


Zig, this was the common experience last year with the Shaggy Dogs. Mine started as a large (which I would normally wear in a sweater), then I returned it for an extra large. I still think it's a bit tight, but I wear it.

Has anyone tried this season's Dogs? I wonder if they fixed the problem. I'd order from this website before I'd shoehorn myself into another Press sweater.

JB


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

zignatius said:


> TradTeach,
> To me, you made the right choice. You'll like your Andover Shetland.
> 
> I was very disappointed with my J Press Shaggy Dog Shetland (purchased a year ago). I originally ordered a large and sent it back. Again, it could've been a fluke, but understand that I'm 6-1, 170 lb and wear a 15.5 x 33 shirt 42 jacket -- hardly a difficult-to-fit size -- and yet the Shagg Dog large was ridiculous (i.e., constricting armpits, short sleeve length, etc.). I exchanged for an XL and it was just, um, okay (barely) ... I ended up trying to stretch it after running it through a short cold cycle in the washer. I wear it occasionally -- it's a camel color, which they call wheat, I think -- but it gets low rotation. Bottom line: it's handmade and the sizing was probably the result of an archaic sizing chart. On a good note: the wool is very lofty and nice, much like the Andover sweater.
> ...


Thanks for the info, Zig. I'm about the exact same measurements as you (6'1", 175) so your comments were extra helpful. I'll try and post pics on this thread once I receive it.

TT:teacha:


----------

